# Nimi 1-31 who's going?



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Heading to nimi saturday morning for the wallleye bite in the morning!!! Be out on channel off main st launch.blue clam 2000.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll be out in the morning. Not sure where I'm headed, I'm thinking the north end. I'll be in a black clam


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Me and a buddy will be over at c-1 looking for anything that bites. Flip down shappell, all day long. We'll be searching for the fat girls with broad shoulders!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

vibe said:


> Heading to nimi saturday morning for the wallleye bite in the morning!!! Be out on channel off main st launch.blue clam 2000.


Just remember that although no min. size there still is a max. of 6 fish and we're gonna need to see photos.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Ill be sure to post photos for sure!!!u know everyone loves to see eyes coming outt of nimi.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh and by the way I'm flying blind tomarrow.no vex no cam.no gps. I'm feelin lucky

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Best of luck in your pursuit of the toothy critters! Looking forward to those photos! &#128521;


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll see you all that will be on N end... good luck with the eyes! I always jig a vib-e for a bit when at Nimi... just in case


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you putting together a search party? Because that sounds fun, the 4in perch and the crappie bite in the weeds where using my vex is pointless has caused me to grow weary of nimi. Berlin is too much dang walking and Erie is just an expensive 4 hours in a car once a year type deal. I might be game Sunday? How come they don't stock eyes there anymore?


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

They don't stock walleye in nimi cause there way to abundant.don't wanna over populate that little lake.that's why I'm on my way to thin the heard

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

We rolled the dice and tried our best to scrounge up some eyes two weeks ago. Fished 8 to 20 fow with three other guys with minnows/jigs/flies. We were extremely nomadic in our efforts. We really got around that lake and gave it our best. We caught perch everywhere we went......lol. Walter was elusive........

Be sure to pack the gaff!!!! and good luck


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

My buddy caught one bass fishing last year on a spinnerbait. I just got off work and my knee is toasted!! Or I'd come hang out for a few.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone getting fish? I'm out near the gas well at c-1. 19 FOW and just a few little perch


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm right off main st parking lot ramp.don't know how deep.guessing 20. 6 pencil perch

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

No eyes yet.lol but about 20 of these.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Yup just caught a real nice I'd guess solid 4 lb maybe 5 lb channel. He wanted a minnow. Other than that it's been hard even getting the perch to bite over here


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

You might want to consider a depth adjustment from 20fow to somewhere around 13 to 15fow I don't know if the eyes will be cooperative but I'll bet those perch get a lil bigger.&#128521;


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice cat!!bet u was hopin that was an eye.lol...i been workin my way in.started 20 ft now 17ft gonna make another move.3rd times a charm right?lol

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

vibe said:


> Nice cat!!bet u was hopin that was an eye.lol...i been workin my way in.started 20 ft now 17ft gonna make another move.3rd times a charm right?lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I certainly was hopin it was an eye! Any luck yet?


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I just left.countless small perch.i hate to say it but i got skunked on the eyes.4 hits on the jiggin rap one was a small bass other 3 was perch

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just got back.... 26 gills near c1 island in the weeds 8 fow... Lots of weeding dinks to find keepers. No eyes


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice mess of gills!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back from the North end.

Berkley Gulp Fry out fished maggots and wax worms 4-1! NEVER had that happen. Also increased the size of the gills.

Too many gills to count. 8-12 inches off bottom. Gold tungsten jig was best. 

Crappie started biting at 5:30pm about 4-5 feet below the ice. They only wanted live minnows. Wouldn't touch them once they were dead. 

May go back out in the morning weather dependent.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fished c-1 from 11 to 7. Started off slow then picked up about 3. Moved three times to find them. Minnows on pinmins and pimples. 17 keeper crapps, 3 keeper perch, and 2 cats. Cats were crazy! From 3 to 5 one after another. Lost 3 of them at the hole! It was like we were sitting on top of a school of them. Most fish were near the bottom, a few floaters here and there. Minnow heads on the pimple caught a wide variety of fish. Awesome day all in all! 15-20 fow


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice job randy! Those are some great looking fish! Thanks for the reports guys!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice haul Randy......

We couldn't get our minnows to work other than one lil bass.

Flies and mags got a few fish......but they were some sneaky subtle ninja bites.


----------

